# 928Lugged- Any thoughts on the bike?



## trkracer (May 21, 2003)

So, im curious about peoples opinion on the 928 Carbon lugged frame/ bike. How does it ride? What is a reasonable weight for the bike if i were to build it up (force, wcs ritchy, Etc). is this considered a race bike or more of a rec bike? what are some other bikes from other manufactures that you would compare this bike to as far as ride and race ability? thanks a lot. im new to bianchi's and im trying to learn the ropes!

Zach


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a 07 928 L and I love it. I'm using it as my race bike and it weight 16.9 with record parts. I could get it lighter if I wanted to. Frame is nice and stiff. Plus it has major bling factor.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Mine is stiffer than the mono 928 and EV2 aluminums I've had. It's around 17 lbs with Chorus.

+1 on the bling. The carbon layup is perfect and the lugs look massive.


----------



## tonykara (Jul 23, 2006)

*2006 928l*

ive got an 06 frame with chorus and neutron ultra wheels.

I love it, its miles ahead of my 04 giant TCR, lighter, stiffer, more compliant.
its feels great when climbing, when putting the head down for sprints and goes into corners like its on rails.

It weighs 7.5kg

Highly reccomended, the only frame i would replace it with is a new 928 SL


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

what's the difference between a 928 l and 928 SL?


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

928 sl (super light) is a monocoque frame not lugged, is a few grams lighter, and almost a grand more


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

*Love it*

I have an 06' lugged frame w/ 07 chorus and campy Zonda wheels. The bike accelerates unbelievably quickly compared to my last aluminum frame. It gives a you a confident feeling going into tight turns and seems very rigid under my 200lbs! Rough or course roads do transmit the bumps to you but I think it would feel better if I had different riding gloves. I love the bike and it looks great.


----------

